# New tank new house



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Finally have tank in place and partially scaped.Tank is open to viewing on three sides was not sure how to plant it but I like the progress so far(more important so does my wife). Any suggestions are welcome never done this before.










]



















First pic is from front entrance, second from living room, third hallway.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I really like your tank so far. I want to go planted soon myself. I love the tetra's, one of my favourites. Is that a 40g ? just curious...


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Sherry said:


> I really like your tank so far. I want to go planted soon myself. I love the tetra's, one of my favourites. Is that a 40g ? just curious...


Thanks, it is a 240 gallon tank 48"X48"X24"


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

48" X 48" is awesome!What brand manufactures that/or was it custom built?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Custom built to fit staircase. Installed extra support underneath, two beams and four teleposts for weight. Hoping cabinets are ready soon(cabinet manufacturer had a fire lost all his stock, thankfully he got kitchen and bath cabinets in the week before).


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Tank still looks pretty much empty even with over 100 fish and 40 plants.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

dalfed said:


> Tank still looks pretty much empty even with over 100 fish and 40 plants.[/QUOTE
> Thats a big space to fill


----------

